# Phillipines Police Clash Among Selves: One Dead



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

CALAMBA CITY, Philippines--A member of the Criminal Investigation Detection Group in Calabarzon was killed in what was reported as a clash with local police here at dawn Sunday. Senior Supt. Felipe Rojas, Jr. Laguna police director, said on the phone that SPO1 Daiven Baja tried to shoot it out with the Calamba City police after a heated argument in front of a bar and restaurant in Barangay (Village) Parian, Calamba City.
Rojas said Baja was shot dead by pursuing policemen who chased him while he was onboard his Toyota car.
He said the confrontation started when Baja, with Insp. Richard Gumboc, also of CIDG Calabarzon (Cavite, Laguna, Batangas, Rizal Zone) approached and disarmed SPO2 Melvin Llanes of the Calamba police.
"Other members of the Calamba police tried to talk to the CIDG men but during the dialogue, Baja boarded his car and fired at Llanes but missed," he said.
Responding policemen chased the fleeing Baja and an exchange of gunfire ensued, Rojas said.
An investigation is underway to determine the policemen liable in the shootout, he said.


----------

